# What is the weirdest nick name you had for your GSD?



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I seem to always give change nicknames for my girl Arexa. Sometimes I say "shep shep" "lady" "monkey face" "dog face" "sheppie". How about you guys?


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I call Ruki my "Schnoodle Noodle" and I have no idea why.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Stinky and Tubby


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear gets called, Puppers, Berry and Stewie (don't know why on that one) and sometimes Bill.


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

My husband calls Ava "fart monkey". hahaha


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

My dad calls one of ours Fatty Patty (she's not fat)


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

puppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy (in a real high voice) 
rockhead
dog
german shepherd dog!

my parents say "no, go!" to him alot, and he just stands there happy, so maybe he thinks his name is Nogo at times.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Probably my weirdest nickname for Pimg is "poocha-p-train" which is a combination of pooch and another nickname which is P-train.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nike-y Noodle Brain. He also answers to Nike, Noodle, Noo-noo, and Pan (lol).


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

On a really bad day Effie gets called the F Dog. On good days she's My Baby.


----------



## Kwolf94 (May 4, 2012)

Schatzi gets called Schatz, Schatzi-kins, Schatzi-kent, Kent, Booger butt, Goobie, Goob-face, and the most common one is Saucy haha.

And even though she's not a GSD, Ellie has TONS of nicknames. I guess because I've had her longer. To name a few are: Ellie Lou, Lou, Lou Lou, Woo Woo, Weast, and the most random is Burt's Bees. Like the lipbalm. I have no idea where that came from!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Koda is: Koda-bear, Bear, Mama, Kodez, Berzy, Ber, Fluff-butt, Fluffer-butt, Kodezer, etc.

Apollymi is my kitty but she is: Simi, Sims, Sim, Simcat, Key-key, Dingaling, Mew-mew, Cuddlebun, etc.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Probably "Scab-Monster" when his skin was infected and scabby. Poor baby...


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

My previous male was SUCH a jerk at times, that we called him Jack-A. Well, my Grey picked up on that, LOL! She's still haul off and call someone a JA now and again, LOL!  Usually, it's my teen son... which fits.

Grim I've only called "bub" as well as his name.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Jerry gets called a lot of things - Hairy Jerry, Scary Jerry, Jerry Garcia, Jerry Springer, Jer Bear, Jerry Beary, Jerry B, Big Ears, Mr. Jerry, Jerry Fluffypants...you get the picture.


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Mags, Pumpkin Butt, Snicker Doodle, Poopy Breath, Magpie,
And after we first got her any name that sounded like Maggie but wasn't? Megan, Margot, etc... (my kids suffered the same fate)


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Lol I love your guys' nicknames hahahahaha!!!!!!! So cute and funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Wolfie Dog is his nick name. His real name remains a secret......


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Mine have tons of nicknames but the oddest for each would be:

Kya - Boo

Phinneas - Dork boy

Milla - MissMe


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Lola somehow got nicknames Lolo by DH of all people....


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I call Sage "Twinkie".


----------



## hoplite6 (Jun 18, 2012)

Captain Fuzzy Pants


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I call Ollie lollipop or olly-kins lol  I've only had him 2 1/2 weeks so I'll probably come up with more eventually.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Eetu beetu teetu...I've no idea what it means or where it came from but I sing it all the time to her along with a funky hip dance (oh how embarrassing that I'm telling everyone this)...


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Carriesue said:


> I call Ollie lollipop or olly-kins lol  I've only had him 2 1/2 weeks so I'll probably come up with more eventually.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I love Lollipop for Ollie. I saw you post that once on one of your pictures and it made me smile but I forgot to tell you


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, I have lots.

Lately, I have been calling him Biggie, because he is now so large. 

Also, Moose and Deutsche Schäferhund.

Sometimes I call him Jawohl.
Oh, and at times when he is being stubborn, I call him Czech Line.


----------



## Finnick<3 (Oct 29, 2012)

Finner, Finner Chicken Dinner (In the tone of Kevin Spacey in '21')


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

Our previous mix had a million nick names. It got to the point I think she just recognized tone of voice more than what was actually being said. My personal favorite was "Mucho Muchachka" No idea where it came from.


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

Gunnar is also known as my boy, big boy, baby, bubba, turd (when he does something cute but hes not supposed to lol)

Dusty the cat hardly ever goes by Dusty, its usually Kitty. I have no idea why we hardly ever call him Dusty anymore lol


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Cowboy's full show name is Dr. Cowboy Malloy. He has his pink papers from Germany but a limited IP number from AKC for showing. I really just wanted a silly name for a big handsome GSD who I never planned to breed anyway, in a sea of very serious GSD names and laughed every time the judge had to read it out loud.  

I also call him Fluffy Trousers, You Big Lug, Sweetboy (the parrot actually started calling him that first for some reason), Toy Loy and The Doctor.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

Moreta's nickname around the house is affectionately "Dent-N-Bent". We call her this because she is missing the muscle on the top of her left head, vet said it was either some strong traumatic event that caused the muscle to die away or that she was possibly born like that.


----------



## Shoshana (Jul 31, 2004)

Annie is (GSD)

Annie Banana, Missy Girl, Missy Baby Girl, Boo Boo Baby Girl, Missy - she answers to all of them.

Cole is (Cardigan Welsh Corgi)
Little man, wiggle butt, Mr. Wiggle Butt


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I call Gus.. Gusters, GusGus, Poppy Dog, and Sherman Leopard..cause that's what I called German Shepherds as a kid.


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Jaeger is most often called something that sounds like "Yegs." However, I'm embarrassed to report that he will turn and look at me if I say "cute" or "handsome," lol. I'm rather smitten with him. :wub:


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Let's see...Suki gets Susu, Su-baby, Suchin,Sue, Bubba,BooBoo, and we joke that her 'proper name' is Susan.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Ma Deuces nickname is "Buttfluff" because she's got a fluffy butt.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

At training, Tango's called the Tangonator by some of the guys.


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

"Tater-Mutt", "Nut Job", "Psyco" LOL


----------



## balloons (Aug 18, 2012)

Piper is often called Poo. A shortened version of Pooper, which is what my roommate called her for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

balloons said:


> Piper is often called Poo. A shortened version of Pooper, which is what my roommate called her for a while.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


LOL .. I used Pooper for Kira and Puppers. When Riley did something silly, it was Doofy. I always change the pitch until I get the head tilt I am seeking


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Jasira is often Miss Piggy.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

my old black dog was dubbed 'kougiewoogie" by one of my friends!

Lee


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

They both have lots of nicknames but the weirdest is I call Rosa my Frito Bandito and sometimes I call her Mathilda.

I call Niko Pooh Bear but that's not all that weird. Sometimes I call him Sanchez. I don't know where these names come from lol.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Puppy, munch, munchie, munchie bum, fluffy butt, nubbles, pupper, beebz, anya, LB (little bear), twink, nomnoms, I could go on..


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Angus: Goosey-Woosey

Freyja: The Hamster.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Ginger is pretty girl, but when she does something disgusting, I call her Piggy. Jonas is sometimes called Boooooger, because of them eye boogers  , but when hes bad its jonas the brat


----------



## ShelbyCD (Oct 9, 2012)

I call Shelby- "Shelby-Whelby". 
My boyfriend hates it.  



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Rogue is most often called Roe or Roe Roe. Sometimes I sing row row row your boat at her. Other ones are moms, psycho dog & love. 

We always called Capone Caponey macaroni. So when I registered him, I registered him as Capone E. Macaroni.  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## k9carrie (Oct 22, 2012)

My dog came with a name that didn't quite fit so I call him big dog, goofy gus, silly willy and you in the dog suit.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Mooch LOL Her name is Mojo but she's so laid back mooch suits her rather well


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have loved reading everyone's nick names. I don't yet have my GSD but each of my pets (and kids) have nick names. 

Tia - Teeter-teeter-pumpkin-eater, Teets, Poop Doggie Dog
Cricket - Big Daddy
Mickey - Micker Doodle
Tigger - Bigga Boy
Spartacus - Mr Purdy Pants
Josie - Baby Gill (has to be said in a baby voice)
Ashton - Beautiful Boy or Ashton Cutester
Lily - Liler Bean or Lily Vanilli
Cooper & Tucker - Itty Bits
:laugh:


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

arby665 said:


> I have loved reading everyone's nick names. I don't yet have my GSD but each of my pets (and kids) have nick names.
> 
> Tia - Teeter-teeter-pumpkin-eater, Teets, Poop Doggie Dog


Poop Doggie Dog..that made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Miasmommy (Nov 7, 2012)

Mia's nickname is Fats Dog-ino...She's not fat, she is just a full grown GSD who thinks she's a lap dog. Usually I call her that when she's trying to sit on me on the couch.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Rocco has several:
Rocco taco
Rocosio
Dumb-dumb
Niño Lindo
Aye Lindo
Prechocho
Good puppy
Monster
Demon dog
Malcriado



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

"Floppers" - sort of self explanatory  He went through such an uncoordinated stage that my daughter called him from the kitchen once and said, "I know you're in there! I can hear you being floppy!"

"General Disarray"- again sort of self explanatory  goofball+toy destruction earned him this one. Plus he is the only dog I know of who has fallen off a chair while sleeping!


----------

